# What is the best lighting for these outdoor lighting fixtures



## cfclay (Nov 7, 2015)

So I bought this house two years ago and it seems like a battle to keep all of these fixtures lit.
Novice here.
What bulbs should I be using and isn't it best to treat the bulbs with some sort of grease?


----------



## havasu (Nov 7, 2015)

For a few bucks more, I'd recommend replacing with LED bulbs. You'll never need to replace them and they will only cost a few pennies a day to run. 

As far as grease, I never use anything. It's not worth the mess it creates.


----------



## cfclay (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Havasu, I always have a hard time getting them out was why I wondered about the grease.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 7, 2015)

I have never used grease on a light fixture. 
Since you said these are outdoor fixtures, you should at least be using outdoor lamps not indoor ones.


----------



## cfclay (Nov 7, 2015)

Isn't that what dielectric grease is for?


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 7, 2015)

If you're using them outside I would also switch to LED or even CFLs.  One of the reasons they're failing is probably from vibration.  Wind or doors slamming cause the filament to vibrate and weaken.


----------



## cfclay (Nov 7, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> If you're using them outside I would also switch to LED or even CFLs.  One of the reasons they're failing is probably from vibration.  Wind or doors slamming cause the filament to vibrate and weaken.




Now we are talking.   I use CFL in some enclosed fixtures outdoors and they seem to last.    I looked tonight for some outdoor LED that was this size with no luck.


----------



## cfclay (Nov 7, 2015)

I used these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/07/7f387e39f7e1cdf4ba6ac78e00b78173.jpg[/IMG
I couldn't seem to find any LED bulbs that were outdoor that were this size.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 7, 2015)

Is that fixture rated for outdoor use? That may be more of a problem than the bulbs.


----------



## Kabris (Nov 8, 2015)

I suppose you could use dielectric grease, but like others have said, I have never used it on a light fixture.


----------



## Kabris (Nov 8, 2015)

Dielectric grease is more intended for terminals and plugs (in an industrial setting) for machines subject to moisture or wash down.


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 8, 2015)

Part of the problem is because of the heat generated by the incandescent lamp.  You're also probably a little reluctant to twist the R20 lamps you're using because the glass is so thin.  If you want to stay with incandescent, use a par20 which is thicker and stronger.


----------



## hornetd (Nov 8, 2015)

cfclay said:


> Isn't that what dielectric grease is for?



Dielectric Grease is a lubricant that is formulated for it's non conductive properties.  Most frequently it is used to lubricate silicon rubber insulators without creating a risk of shorting out the connection that is being insulated to ground through the grease itself.  Dielectric grease should not be applied to conductive connections prior to their being made up and becoming fully conductive.  

Conductive Grease, such as Penetrox, are used to exclude air and prevent corrosion in the contact surfaces of conductive connections.  

For the application being discussed here it is very important that a conductive grease be used.  The grease should be applied quite sparingly so as to avoid the possibility of excess grease causing an arcing fault between the center contact and the threads of an Edison based lighting socket.  

The two brands that I have seen used are Elecralube and Bulb EZ.

I would strongly advise that Vaseline or any other brand of petroleum jelly not be used.  Petroleum Jelly is Flammable!  If any arcing were to occur in the socket it will ignite and propagate fire to any other combustible part of the fixture such as any plastic used in the construction of the shell.


----------



## cfclay (Nov 8, 2015)

hornetd said:


> Dielectric Grease is a lubricant that is formulated for it's non conductive properties.  Most frequently it is used to lubricate silicon rubber insulators without creating a risk of shorting out the connection that is being insulated to ground through the grease itself.  Dielectric grease should not be applied to conductive connections prior to their being made up and becoming fully conductive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!   My first job was to go around the building where the owner had me replace floodlights and put Vaseline on bulbs when doing.

Anyways- here's the light fixture.    I think the outdoor bulbs seem limited in this size.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 8, 2015)

What about a spritz of silicone spray-type lubricant on the threads of a bulb?


----------



## JoeD (Nov 8, 2015)

Grease is only an issue if the bulbs are getting stuck in the sockets. It will not help with bulbs that are burning out faster than you think they should.

How often do the bulbs run. Every day? All night?


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 8, 2015)

Use this... Bulb EZ 1 Ounce Container Light Bulb Lubricant   http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F6GUXG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 9, 2015)

These should fit:  http://www.lowes.com/pd_179496-75774-L9PAR20LEDG5___?productId=50272065&pl=1&Ntt=exterior+led+bulbs

Another option would be to replace them with a LED like this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_599032-59179-DLS02-06A27D1E-WH-F2___?productId=50213665&pl=1&Ntt=exterior+led+can+light

You ought to be able to find these, or a competing product at any big box home supply store.  If not, you can always order them online.


----------



## havasu (Nov 9, 2015)

If you frequent Costco, they often have the LED conversion kits for about $10 a piece.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jun 14, 2016)

This is not dielectric grease. It is an anti-corrosive compound used on aluminum wire connections-






The actual dielectric grease should be put sparingly on the bulb base to insure no corrosion and ease of future bulb change.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lowes and Home Depot (and probably Menards), WalMart, Target all have LED options available

http://www.lowes.com/pl/LED-light-bulbs-Light-bulbs-Lighting-ceiling-fans/4294801193


----------

